# Dialer? -> ("Control")



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich war gerade am surfen als ein pop-up window mit Namen "MYKEY100031001", in welchem nur "OPENING CONTENT..." stand, aufging und kurz danach ein mir unbekanntes Symbol in meiner Taskleiste erschien,welches in etwa wie ein rosa zerbrochenes Herz aus sah und "Control" hieß.
Danach war meine normale DFÜ-Verbindung zu T-online unterbrochen und beim Wiedereinwählen stellte ich fest, dass mein Passwort nicht mehr stimmte, beim erneuten Eingeben ging es dann wieder.
Ich habe mir dann das Programm " Dialer Controll " installiert, welches mich dann, als das gleiche Pop-up wieder erschien, warnte, dass mein Mediaplayer (c:\programme\windows media player\wmplayer.exe) versucht die nummer 0004535293061 anzuwählen.

Ist das nun ein Dialer oder nur ein etwas seltsamer Versuch des Mediaplayers sich zu updaten, und wenn es ein Dialer is mit was (für Kosten) muss ich rechnen und was kann ich dagegen tun?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Mai 2004)

Ja, das ist ein Dialer.
Du solltest Dir diese beiden Threads zu Gemüte führen um genaueres zu erfahren:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4581

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3665

Zur Sicherheitslücke selbst findest Du auch hier etwas:

http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/browsercheck/demos/ie/e5_16.shtml


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

Danke schonmal, werde mir die threads gleich durchlesen, noch kurz eine frage: Da ich mir mal spontan gedacht habe die wmplayer.exe zu sichern is ne gute idee hab ich sie in wmplayer.exe.bak umbenannt, wenige sekunden danach ist eine neue wmplayer.exe in verzeichnis aufgetaucht, wenn ich die lösche taucht wieder eine neue auf usw usw... was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

Danke 
Kann mir vielleicht noch einer schnell das wichtigste zusammen fassen was ich tun sollte? (Die oben angegebenen threads sind doch recht umfangreich)
Ich hab bis jetzte die wmplayer.exe als .bak gesichert und nochmal zusätzlich eine kopie der pf aus dem prefetch ordner gemacht (WMPLAYER.EXE-09969332.pf) und auf eine andere partition gelegt


----------



## Cazzy (22 Mai 2004)

So, registriert 
Gerade hab ich gesehen, dass ich jetzte eine Internetverknüpfung auf meinem Desktop habe die LIVE heisst und als URL "*[]* - Microsoft Internet Explorer1" angegeben hat, was soll ich damit machen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Mai 2004)

Die Verknüpfung solltest Du im Zweifelsfall auch sichern. Solche Links bitte nicht offen posten, da sie eine potentielle Gefahr für andere Nutzer dieses Forums darstellen.


----------



## Cazzy (22 Mai 2004)

Gha, stimmt, sorry dafür!

=)


----------



## Counselor (22 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat ein Media Player im BS zu suchen?


Kurze Antwort: Nichts. Das öffnet Würmern 
http://de.trendmicro-europe.com/enterprise/security_info/ve_detail.php?VName=WORM_WALLON.A&VSect=T
und Dialern Tür und Tor. Hat man einen anderen Player, dann kann man den anderen Player als Standardplayer definieren.

_Der MediaPlayer hat den gleichen Vorteil wie LINUX: Kost nix!_


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

Dieses nette Teil habe ich mir auch eingefangen. Das Deinstallieren ist - zumindest bis w2k - denkbar einfach: Windows Media player deainstallieren und, wenn Du magst wieder installieren.

Der Verweis auf Matlock erscheint mir etwas unpassend, oder zeigt sich deren Dialer auch mit Herzchen im Tray? Von Selbstlöschung übrigens auch keine Spur und nichtmal Virenscanner haben das Teil erkannt. Interner Name dieses Dialers ist "AccessKey", deklariert als "private build" mit der Versionsnummer 2.0.0.4.

Gestern hatte ich noch einen netten Anruf eines Teledienstleisters, der doch gerne meine Adresse zwecks Einzelverbindungsnachweis hätte, weil von meiner Nummer aus einer seiner Dienste angewählt wurde. Und natürlich "verwenden sie keine Dialer", hat er zumindest geflunkert. Den Firmennamen habe ich mir nicht notiert - zu dumm - aber es war nicht Matlock oder Easy Billing.

Natürlich habe ich das Drecksteil gemeldet und zumindest Antivir hat schon wenige Stunden später eine neue Virensignaturdatei herausgegeben, die das Drecksteil auch erkennt und als Dialer beschreibt. An die RegTP habe ich den Dialer auch schon gesendet, nur scheinen die zur Zeit eh etwas überlastet zu sein. Der hashcode B5D0C5C4744A4426BF3CC1A259285F5896AE8BAC ist dort jedenfalls noch nicht registriert. 

Welche Nummer gewählt wurde und was das kostet wird wohl auf der nächsten Telefonrechnung stehen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Nachtrag: Komisch, aber den passenden Thread zu diesem dialer habe ich gerade erst gefunden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?start=30&t=4757

Dort wird auch eine Seite verlinkt, die diesen Dialer im Detail beschreibt, nebst Geschätsgebaren der dahinterstehenden Firma.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2004)

Fröhliches Ratespiel, welcher Dialer isses denn nun?

Ich tippe mal auf  den hier . Zumindest der letzte Gastbeitrag meinte den wohl, oder?

_________

edit: ok, du warst schneller


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

@Aka Aka

War aber knapp  8)


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

habe mir das ding wohl auch angefangen, aber ich glaube eingewählt hat es sich nicht. die herzchenverbindung unten rechts war nach dem neustart weg und das love icon habe ich dann gelöcht und das falsche kennwort mit meinem  richtigen ersetzt. kann mir trotzdem noch was passiere? Habe dsl und win xp. Den mediaplayer deinstalieren geht irgendwie nicht bei xp, kann das sein? Was sollte ich jetzt am bersten tun? Ich wäre für eine brauchbare antwort echt dankbar!

thx im vorraus


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

hab noch was vergessen: 

- habe mal irgendwo gelesen das dialer bei dsl gar nicht funtionieren sollen. ich denke aber das das so nicht richtig ist, oder?

- Ad aware 6.0, anti vir und norton haben nichts gefunden

- hat das alles schon gereicht um eine ungebetene rechnung zu bekommen?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfrn

mfg


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

*wmplayer.exe*

hi leute,

ich habe mir das teil wohl auch eingefangen. wie kann das sein!?!
habe adaware, pest patrol und spybot sowie norton antivirus und norton firewall.

Nichts wurde angezeigt...!

durch zufall habe ich heute meinen t-online dialerschutz installiert und siehe da.

wmplayer.exe versucht ne verbindung zu erstellen.

ich frag mich wie der raufgekommen sein muss da nie etwas ungewöhnliches passiert ist!

ausserdem habe ich gerade vor 1 woche alles neu installiert. windows etc..

ich habe dsl aber ein icon mit herzchen hatte ich nie.

im verzeichnis programme\media player habe ich den dialer dann auch schon gefunden (herzchen).

auf den desktop war heute aber auch auf einmal dieses LIVE icon.
nachdem der t-online dialerschutz es erkannt hatte.merkwürdig.

naja, habe das icon gelöscht.

das file wmplayer hat sich jedoch vor 3 tagen bei mir eingeschliechen laut der eigenschaften des files.

ich werde mediaplayer9 neu installieren. hab win2000.

merkwürdig ist auch wenn ich jetzt meinen t-online browser öffne die meldung kommt, bitte mediaplayer installieren um den browser benutzen zu können! ??? hab ich doch...!!!? browser läuft allerdings auch so.hab die meldung einfach weggedrückt(nicht auf OK selbstverständlich).

sehr merkwürdig. muss wohl neu sein dieser dialer.

ich denke das microsoft es sich wohl kaum leisten kann dialer zu versenden.der dialer kommt woanders her denke ich.

das mediaplayer adware beinhaltet ist ja bekannt (harmlos), ... aber dialer???

falls ich ne rechnung bekomme gehe ich der sache nach und verklage das "pack". 

mfg mp.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

*dialer*

hi, wenn der dialer bereits lief bekommst wohl ne rechnung. egal ob dsl oder nicht. hoffentlich warst nicht all zu lang im netz. ich bin auch am grübbeln, hab auch dsl.

mfg mp


----------



## scrat007 (30 Mai 2004)

Wenn dein Computer nur eine Verbindung zum DSL Modem hat, dann hat der Dialer keine Chance, die DSL-Verbindung ist im Prinzip eine Standleitung die keine Einwahl benötigt, deshalb geht eine Einwahl auch nicht.

Wenn du aber eine Fax-Karte im Computer hast die ans Telefonnetz angeschlossen ist, wenn du eine ISDN-Anlage hast die an den Computer angeschloßen ist, wenn du ein Modem hast das ans Telefonnetz angeschlossen ist, dann kann der Dialer sich einwählen.

Die andere Frage ist, ist der Dialer wenn er sich denn eingewählt hat überhaupt Rechtskonform? Du musst ja durch 3 mal eintippen von OK der Dialerverbindung zustimmen, hast du das getan musst du die Rechnung bezahlen, wenn nicht dan kannst Ja mal die Suchfunktion des Forums verwenden, da gibt es genug Vorschläge wie du weiter verfahren kannst falls eine Rechnung kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

hatte vorhin das selbe erlebnis, aber mein anti vir hat ihn nach einem system scan gefunden bloss da war er soweit ich das mitbkommen habe schon 3 mal ausgeführt...

habe mir den dialer gesichert und auch das anti vir log, danach den mediaplayer wieder neu installiert...

ich habe isdn...

was kann ich nun tun oder wie soll ich mich verhalten ?!

mfg


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*Herz in Taskleiste*

Hallo, ich muss mir diesen Dialer letzte Woche auch eingefangen haben, keine Ahnung ob durch Spam oder sonst was. Ich habe Windows ME und ISDN mit T-Online. Dachte eigentlich, dass nach dem Löschen des wmplayer wieder alles funktioniert, bis heute abend erneut die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde und das Herz bzw. LIVE aufblinkte. Komischerweise habe ich bei der Suche wieder den wmplayer (mit Herz-Symbol) auf der Festplatte entdeckt. Da ich kein Computerexperte bin, und auch kein Dialerschutzprogramm habe, bin ich völlig verzweifelt. Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, was ich tun kann? Tausend Dank im Voraus! Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*wmplayer-dialer*

hi, 
ich hab das teil gezippt,
und nach ->antivir.de geschickt
sollen die sich nen kopf darüber machen
mfg
[email protected]
icq 130 .......

_E-Mail Addi und ICQ gelöscht , siehe Nutzungsregeln
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
 tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*wmplayer-dialer*

Hallo, danke, dass du was gepostet hast... aber wie kann ich jetzt das Ding sicher entfernen? Was hast du als "Sofortmaßnahme" eigeleitet? Und wie sicher ich den Dialer etc. als Beweismittel? Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

*Dialer AccessKey und WMP*

Hi Leute, 
die von euch geschilderten Probleme kenne ich auch: der Dialer schleicht sich in Windows Media Player ein. Und immer, wenn du versuchst, den WMP zu öffenen, dann aktiviert sich der Dialer und wählt die Nummer: 004535293061 .. Nummer vermutlich in Dänemark. Paar Tage später erhielten wir eine Rechnung der Firma HFM GmbH in Hamburg über "Gebührenpflichtige Servieleistungen" in Höhe von 49 EUR. 
ACHTUNG: auf gar keinen Fall bezahlen!!! 
An deine Adresse kommen sie über die übermittelte Telefonnummer --> Suche im Telefonbuch. Falls du nicht im Telefonbuch stehst --> dubiose Anrufe! 
Jetzt möchte ich aber gern mal wieder WMP verwenden. Wie bekomme ich den Dialer los? Anti-Viren-Programm? Wenn ja, welches (wenn es geht, kostenlos)? 
Habe Windows Me. Und die recht neueste Version des WMP. 
Danke!!
Chris


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Juni 2004)

Hat schon mal jemand in der Sache eine Anzeige wegen Datenmanipulation und Sachbeschädigung gestellt?
Aus meiner IANAL-Sicht ist das gegeben, wenn der Windows-Mediaplayer durch austausch einer Programmdatei manipuliert wird.
IMHO ist es (moralisch) nicht ausreichend, die Rechnung abzuwehren.
Dem Treiben muß mit aller angebrachten Härte einhalt geboten werden und dazu gehört nun mal auch das Strafrecht.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

*Nachtrag WMP, AccessKey*

Hi, hier noch mal meine Lösung des Problems mit Dialer AccessKey und Windows Media Player: 
Ich habe Windows Me. Da lässt sich - glaube ich - der WMP nicht so einfach deinstallieren. (in Systemsteuerung / Software war kein Eintrag). 
Aber ich habe gerade eine andere Lösung herausgefunden: WMP updaten. Und zwar befindet sich im Verzeichnis c:\Programme\Windows Media Player\ die Datei SETUP_WM.EXE
Diese startet das Programm zum Updaten des WMP. Hierfür ist eine Verbindung mit dem Internet notwendig. Nach erfolgreicher Installation des Updates funktioniert auch der WMP wieder - ohne Dialer. 
Hoffentlich ist so der Dialer entfernt. 
Noch ein Hinweis: falls du die Angelegenheit der Polizei oder der Regulierungsbehörde melden willst: Beweismaterial sichern. Ich habe das Verzeichnis des Windows Media Players auf CD gebrannt. Und noch paar Screenshots von den Eigenschaften der Datei, des AccessKey-Herz-Symbols, usw. gemacht. Denn ich glaube, die wollen so etwas als Beweismaterial haben. Ja auch irgendwo logisch. 
Viel Erfolg im Kampf!!!
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*Dialer*

Hi Leute,
macht euch wegen des Dialers keine Sorgen. Ihr bekommt zwar eine Rechnung über 49 Euro zugeschickt, jedoch findet ihr auf www.internetfallen.de ->dialer ->hanseatische dialer alles Wissenswerte dazu. 
Gruß


----------



## dotshead (13 Juni 2004)

Ich dachte immer hier findet man auch alles Wissenswerte zu dem Thema. Und warum werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass internetfallen eine kommerzielle Webseite ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer hier findet man auch alles Wissenswerte zu dem Thema. Und warum werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass internetfallen eine kommerzielle Webseite ist.



Mir gibt alles, was ich über diese Seite weiß, ein ganz  gutes Gefühl im rechten Stirnlappen ...


----------

